# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cho em hỏi về cách in văn bản

## chiendhv

- em muon in nhanh van ban thi lam cach nao? dat kho giay in nhu the nao la chuan?
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ban an phim ctrl + p va thiet lap: top: 2.5cm, right: 2cm, left: 3.5cm, bottom; 2cm

----------


## thu phuong

thông thường thì người ta in trên khổ a4 .nhưng cái này không phải là quy định mà bạn muốn in trên khổ nào là do ý của bạn .
bạn có thể dùng tổ hợp phím ctrl + p để in ngay .khi đó bạn có thể lựa chọn căn lề trên dưới bên phải , bên trái cho nó đẹp .nếu không thì máy sẽ in theo màn hình vi tính dễ dẫn tới việc dòng chữ quá dài tràn ra cả mặt giấy 

tốt nhất là bạn nên chuyển qua word office để in .khi đó sẽ tự căn lề đẹp hơn

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

muốn in ra đẹp chuẩn thì cần rất nhiều thứ. chọn ctrl+p thì chỉ la lệnh để in ra mà ko chính sữa dc bạn ah. muốn đẹp thì phải làm thế này nè
đầu tiên trước khi in bạn phải vào file> chọn page setup>
thẻ margin:
top là khoảng cách từ dòng đầu đến trên trang giấy
bootom khoảng cách từ dòngcuuoii đến cuối trang
left khoảng cách từ dòng bên trái đến mép trái
right khoảng cách từ dòng bên phải tới mép phải
guiter là để chừa phần để đóng sách
thẻ paper là bạn chọn khổ giấy a4
thôi còn nhiều nữa mình viết ko hết, nhưng chỉ cần mấy cái đó cũng đã đẹp rồi

----------

